# Finally something worth posting...



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Been a forum reader for over a year and a member for less than a year and always admired everyone else's nice catch. Was hopeful to eventually submit something worthy of posting. I'm sure there are many others that have posted probably as big or bigger but as they say, this one was mine! Did not have a scale but it measured 33inches. Any guesses on an approximate weight for those who have caught some this size? 

Cheers and tight lines to all!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Dayum big is the right size....*

Congrats. What a stud and good job. We got our arses handed to us today by big AJs and small snapper. Did land a 60+ AJ that made me wish I'd stayed home today.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Congrats ..... great catch!!! I too got my butt handed to me by big AJs and no keeper snapper today so its nice to see somebody killed a good one!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

you don't have to wait til the big one to post, post any catch, I love to read the post and see folks on the water

but it sure feels good when you bring one home like that................nice catch


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm very impressed. That is as big as anything we have caught in several years.

Congradulation!


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

ateupwitit said:


> you don't have to wait til the big one to post, post any catch, I love to read the post and see folks on the water
> 
> but it sure feels good when you bring one home like that................nice catch


Thanks Guys...you are right...I hope to continue to contribute more often to the forum. I'll see ya out there!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Im going to guess 26 lbs.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Google fish weight calculator, using that method the fish would weight about 20 pounds. We caught one that measured 34 inches and was a little shy of 22 pounds.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't let this guy fool y'all......Gonzo is the "BIG SNAPPA-SLAPPA"!!!! Nice catch G. Look forward to our trip offshore!!!


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

22 lbs ?? great catch.. :notworthy: sometimes we release the sows.. big rib cage & lots of red meat... IMO NMFRS.. should have at least a 6 month season @ 2 / person and maybe a slot limit so we can keep 18 " to 25 " ?? :yes:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would guess 25-30


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice one for sure. I estimate 24 pounds


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

:notworthy: Nice catch! Definately worth posting. Thank you for your continued service to our country! btw I was the guy talking to you at the barber shop at Hurlburt...


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I am bad about posting myself. Post everything, we all like to read about it. It makes the 9 to 5er go by easier. 

Congrats! Nice fish

Straycat


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

gonna guess 25 whatever it wieghed it was a hoggggg


----------

